# Berlin Pig



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

This walleye was caught today at Berlin 30" 9#

Compliments of a local baitshop


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

wow.... now that is a pig..


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Nice inland fish and through the ice to boot.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Very nice!!!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

75slick: NICE FISH!!! When did you nail that one? Morning,eve,live bait, how deep????Com'on man give up some details,Cousin!!!!!--------sonar.........


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

nice eye! weight? length?


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

can t you read??? 1st post....cheeezzzz!!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

husky hooker said:


> can t you read??? 1st post....cheeezzzz!!!


loll,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,nice fish man


----------



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice fish Slick, cant wait to fish that lake in the spring. Should have ventured out today since my BOYS laid an egg.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

hahahaha no apparently not.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice fish! Bet that guy had some fun.


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

That's the biggest inland walleye i have ever seen.Coming from Berlin,I would mount that fish!Great job.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

That is a beautiful fish, were you catching more or just that teaser?


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

wow, the gut on that thing is loaded. 
congrats!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow ........


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

that is a realy nice fish. i caught one there last year that was 28 ins alot of fun when they are that big getting threw the ice. i am going out tommorw to check the ice. i did not warm up like they said it was sopost to today i will post how the ice is tommrow night


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I was out there today and was unable to get out . The edges are thawed pretty good .


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

thanks for the report i geuss i will head down to the river in the morning then


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

I was out there as well around 12:00pm and the roadbed is radiating heat causing the early melt. 

There was one brave soul on the north end out from the ramp. He was using the spud bar very cautiously! Here are some pics.

I went to clr instead.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

slick you named the post right as that is one nice PIG! Congrats on the nice catch.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice job on a real bruiser!!!


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

really nice inland hawg there


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Just to let you know there are still guys on the ice at Berlin


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

slick i tried to get out on the ice where those guy were you need some high boots to get out on the ice everywhere i tried to get on the ice i went threw. the edges are not safe. i would say you have to walk about 15-20 feet yo get on good ice. i am not sure how thick the ice was out where they were i did not feel save trying to get out to them. be safe guys ice did not look good to me. thanks mike


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for the update Mike it was nice to meet you


----------



## Troutbane (Oct 14, 2009)

nice eye bud


----------



## Kevlar (Oct 6, 2009)

nice fish man, i fish berlin a lot when its warmer, never been out on the ice there.


----------



## blink17925 (Jan 6, 2009)

walleye's on ice....... nothing could be better


----------



## BaconStrip (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice Hog! Berlin has walleye? lol


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

very nice walleye, we got 2 about that size several years ago drifting leeches out of one of the bays. never nothing like that thru the ice, nice job


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I think she lost a few pounds of eggs when he pulled her thru that either 5 or 6 inch hole. I was there that day and couldn't believe he got her thru that little hole. Good job.........


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

I think my scale was off it looked bigger than that to me. Hope to see you in the shop one day snake


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

meatwagon said:


> That's the biggest inland walleye i have ever seen.Coming from Berlin,I would mount that fish!Great job.


I'd eat it


----------



## fishhunter24 (Jan 17, 2005)

how is the ice on berlin is ok to fish


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

North end has a lot of open water a few guys on it today. The park side looks ok from what I can see


----------

